# Θεσσαλονίκη: Μια πόλη 100 Μαΐων



## oliver_twisted (May 4, 2012)

Όσοι είστε στη Θεσσαλονίκη τον Μάιο, αξίζει να επισκεφθείτε το βιβλιοπωλείο Οξυγόνο, όπου η ομάδα CineDogs διοργανώνει έναν κύκλο προβολών με θέμα την πόλη.

Όπως λένε και οι ίδιοι:
"Η επιλογή των ταινιών έγινε με γνώμονα την αποφυγή του καρτποσταλικού φολκλορ (όπως πχ σε ταινίες του Δαλιανίδη) ή του προφανούς (πχ φιλμογραφία του Αγγελόπουλου). Μεθεκλογικό ξεκίνημα πάνω αυτή τη Δευτέρα και συνέχεια στις 14, 21 και 28 του μήνα"

Πρόγραμμα και άλλες λεπτομέρειες εδώ


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 4, 2012)

Με*θ*εκλογικό;


----------



## oliver_twisted (May 4, 2012)

Είναι από τη μέθη των αποτελεσμάτων!


----------

